
Dartino Project, Fast, flexible, and productive development for devices - mswift42
http://dartino.github.io/sdk/
======
mezoni
Dartino is an experimental project to enable highly productive development for
embedded devices. Note that this early version of Dartino only supports a
single embedded device – the Raspberry Pi 2. Very soon it will be available an
another supported device - Dartuino 2016.

------
mezoni
The goal of the Dash effort is ultimately to replace other languages as the
lingua franca of embedded devices development.

It is a pity that there was a failure with plans of making Dash (Dart) as the
lingua franca of web development on the open web platform.

